# se / lhe



## ohquenick

Olá. O terceiro capítulo de Pátria, Fernando Aramburu começa assim:

Já vai para alguns anos que não sobe a pé até Polloe. Poder até podia, mas cansa-se. E não é que *se* importe por se cansar, mas para quê, vamos lá ver para quê?​
Neste romance, as vezes é confuso saber se ta falando um narrador omnisciente ou se são os pensamentos da protagonista. Neste caso, acho parece claro que o texto foi escrito na terceira pessoa. A dúvida é o uso do pronome *"se"*; segundo eu entendo poderia ser sustituido pelo pronome *"lhe"*. Ficaria assim

Já vai para alguns anos que não sobe a pé até Polloe. Poder até podia, mas cansa-se. E não é que *lhe* importe por se cansar, mas para quê, vamos lá ver para quê?​
Muito agradecido pelas respostas, dicas e sugestões.


----------



## Cainejo

_Importar_ é assim em português, a pessoa é o sujeito, _se importa por_. É o mesmo com_ incomodar_ o gostar. Na verdade, é o espanhol que é excepção nesses casos.


----------



## ohquenick

Cainejo said:


> _Importar_ é assim em português, a pessoa é o sujeito, _se importa por_. É o mesmo com_ incomodar_ o gostar. Na verdade, é o espanhol que é excepção nesses casos.


Desculpe, peguei as marcações erradas.


----------



## Cainejo

Já vi que _incomodar_ não é o mesmo, pelo menos nem sempre. Foi que lembrei o samba _Filosofia_ de Noel Rosa ("não me incomodo que vocé me diga"). Os nativos poderão especificar.

Não sei se expliquei bem. Em espanhol seria "no le importa cansarse (sujeito)" e em português "ele (sujeito) não se importa por se cansar". Se for ele quem falasse: "não me importo com me cansar". "Lhe" não tem lugar.
Se não estou enganado...


----------



## Carfer

'_Lhe_' poderia ser, sim, '_Não é que lhe importe cansar-se_' (para ele não tem importância), em alternativa a '_Não é que se importe de/por/ se cansar_'


----------



## Cainejo

Ah, então estava errado. Não conhecia esse uso duplo. Mas se usar "lhe" o que não se diz é "_por" se cansar_


----------



## Carfer

É difícil de responder, porque não me parece que haja uma regra precisa. '_Não me importo de /fazer/outro verbo/ x ou y'  _v._ 'Não lhe importa fazer x ou y'. _Em todo o caso,_ 'de'_ (ou até mesmo_ 'com', _consoante os casos) é mais frequente do que_ 'por', _acho eu. Teria de ver caso a caso.


----------



## Cainejo

Sim, mas o que eu dizia é que não se diz "Não lhe importa por fazer x". "Se importa de/por x" ou "Lhe importa x". A aclaração é para ohquenick porque em espanhol não temos _importarse_.


----------



## Carfer

Não, nós não dizemos '_Não lhe importa por fazer x'. _A regência, nesse caso, é a mesma do sinónimo '_custar'_ ('_Não lhe custa fazer x'_).


----------



## ohquenick

Carfer said:


> '_Lhe_' poderia ser, sim, '_Não é que lhe importe cansar-se_' (para ele não tem importância), em alternativa a '_Não é que se importe de/por/ se cansar_'



Acho que entendi. No texto original o verbo fica no infinitivo pois tem diante a proposição por. No exemplo de Carfer o verbo fica no presente de subjuntivo pois não tem diante qualquer preposição.

E não é que *se* importe *por* se cansar,
_Não é que lhe importe cansar-se (sem preposição)

Muito obrigado_


----------



## Cainejo

ohquenick said:


> *se* importe *por* se cansar,
> _lhe importe cansar-se (sem preposição)_


No primeiro caso o sujeito é ele e no segundo é cansar-se, não é? A preposição só tem llugar no primeiro caso. Também em espanhol temos ese caso em algúm verbo como enfadar:
"no se enfada por cansarse"
"no le enfada cansarse"
Não é assim?


----------



## pfaa09

Cainejo said:


> No primeiro caso o sujeito é ele e no segundo é cansar-se, não é?


Nunca se esqueça que é *o verbo* que ajuda a encontrar / identificar o sujeito de cada oração.
Ele chegou, viu e venceu. Há três orações nesta frase porque há 3 verbos.
O sujeito é ele, só que está oculto nos 2º e 3º verbos.

"...Poder até podia, mas cansa-se. E não é que *se* importe por se cansar,..."
O sujeito é sempre ele (de quem se fala), mas existem orações onde está oculto.
Nessas ausências do sujeito (onde está apenas implícito) não existem orações onde os verbos falam do inexistente, do indeterminado, como por exemplo, situações do tempo ou algo impessoal.


----------



## ohquenick

Muito agradecido pelas suas respostas, dicas e sugestões. Muito agradecido pela sua colaboração.


----------



## Cainejo

pfaa09 said:


> Nunca se esqueça que é *o verbo* que ajuda a encontrar / identificar o sujeito de cada oração.
> Ele chegou, viu e venceu. Há três orações nesta frase porque há 3 verbos.
> O sujeito é ele, só que está oculto nos 2º e 3º verbos.
> 
> "...Poder até podia, mas cansa-se. E não é que *se* importe por se cansar,..."
> O sujeito é sempre ele (de quem se fala), mas existem orações onde está oculto.
> Nessas ausências do sujeito (onde está apenas implícito) não existem orações onde os verbos falam do inexistente, do indeterminado, como por exemplo, situações do tempo ou algo impessoal.


Sim, agradeço a explicação mas não falava nisso. O que eu disse é que em "não lhe importa cansar-se" o sujeito é "cansarse". E que por isso não há preposição.


----------

